# full time tree surgeon /climber



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 3, 2004)

full time climber / tree surgeon required must have relavant qualifications and at least 2 years experiance must have ppe and own transport,clean
driving liscence preferd must be hard working..what im offering good pay ,new proffesional equipment,on going training courses,bonus system..must live within 30 miles of IPSWICH SUFFOLK unless you like travelling...email [email protected]


----------

